# Shoutbox



## Evo.lve (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm confused... is the shoutbox just the IRC?

Cause every time I click on Shoutbox in Site Features, it just takes me to the portal.

I'm using Lite skin, if that matters.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 3, 2010)

No


Spoiler


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 3, 2010)

Nope. Not there.


----------



## B-Blue (Dec 3, 2010)

Go to: My Controls > Portal Options > Scroll down until you see "Shoutbox" and make sure it's on by selecting "Yes, I do" > Save changes.

Do you see it now? If no, then use V3 skin and see if it shows up.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 3, 2010)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> Go to: My Controls > Portal Options > Scroll down until you see "Shoutbox" and make sure it on by selecting "Yes, I do" > Save changes.
> 
> Do you see it now? If no, then use V3 skin and see if it shows up.



Oh, thanks.

EDIT: Already set to "Yes, I do", tried V3 and still no go.


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 3, 2010)

Use this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=shoutbox

You can also try disabling and re-enabling, then logging out and back it.
(And possibly clear your cache)


----------



## mameks (Dec 3, 2010)

You need to do what tj_cool said, log out, then back in. It happened to me when I first got access to it :3


----------



## WiiUBricker (Dec 3, 2010)

Shoutbox sucks anyways. Why do we have to refresh 10 or more times in a minute to have a conversation?


----------



## Rydian (Dec 3, 2010)

What's the minimum post count to be able to use the shoutbox?


----------



## The Pi (Dec 3, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> What's the minimum post count to be able to use the shoutbox?


100.

@higher ups: I don't mean to sound cheeky but are the shoutbox errors ever going to be fixed? (BBcode in pop-out and special characters in the portal one)

Also auto-refresh is a must


----------



## tj_cool (Dec 3, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> Also auto-refresh is a must


Well, then people shouldn't have complained when Costello enabled that.


----------



## The Pi (Dec 3, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







I guess I wasn't here at the time (or used the shoutbox then)

How about an option in "My Controls"?


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 3, 2010)

The Pi said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm gonna go ahead and vote this up +1.

If that's possible, I don't see why the errors can't simply be fixed.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 4, 2010)

tj_cool said:
			
		

> The Pi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was a refresh based on time; is it not possible to have an optional refresh after an actual shout rather than a set period of time?


----------



## dice (Dec 4, 2010)

It's okay to whine if no action has been taken/requests been responded to.


----------



## Costello (Dec 4, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> tj_cool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it works the same way. how do you think your browser knows when there is a new shout? 
answer: it just asks the server periodically.


----------



## mameks (Dec 4, 2010)

Something that I find irritating in the shoutbox is why you can't put: <
It's kinda annoying >.<
EDIT: Actually, you can, you just need to have a gap after it...


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 6, 2010)

It's because the shoutbox interprets that as the start of HTML for some reason, but because normal members can't use HTML, it just 'skips' the


----------



## mameks (Dec 6, 2010)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> It's because the shoutbox interprets that as the start of HTML for some reason, but because normal members can't use HTML, it just 'skips' the


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Costello said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, though 30 seconds was a bit too frequent, I think. For it to be the way I'm thinking of it would've been something along the lines of IM or IRC.
Overall, though I'd like to see something like that, I manage pressing refresh, though the bugs are the primary concern at the moment.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm confused... is the shoutbox just the IRC?

Cause every time I click on Shoutbox in Site Features, it just takes me to the portal.

I'm using Lite skin, if that matters.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 6, 2010)

Some forums (simplemachines forums IIRC) give a notification when someone posted something in a topic whilst you were posting, so that you can edit your post before you post it. Maybe something similar could be implemented in the shoutbox, instead of autorefresh.


----------



## raulpica (Dec 6, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> > It's because the shoutbox interprets that as the start of HTML for some reason, but because normal members can't use HTML, it just 'skips' the


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 6, 2010)

And special characters in the opposite direction. Embedded to detached.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 6, 2010)

What do you mean?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 6, 2010)

Try £, ಠ or other special characters in the embedded shoutbox. They get scrambled.


----------



## mameks (Dec 7, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 13, 2010)

The timestamps are also an hour out.


----------



## mameks (Dec 13, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> The timestamps are also an hour out.








I seem to be missing something here...what timestamps?


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You do realize you're talking to the Time lord... RIIIGHT??


----------



## mameks (Dec 13, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I realised as I typed it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But seriously, wat?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Dec 13, 2010)

When you hover over someone's username in the shoutbox, the time he/she posted the shout is displayed. It shows up just fine for me, but I know Proto's been having problems with it forever.


----------



## mameks (Dec 13, 2010)

*tries*




Never noticed that. (Obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
I'm assuming that the forum clock is set to GMT+1?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, it is. It's set to that all the time rather than based on local/user-choice time zones. Nadrian has no trouble with it because he lives in a GMT+1 area.


----------

